# Fondo fregi



## Indrid Cold

Ciao a tutti;
Sono traducendo un rapporto tecnico di analisi per un cantiere di restauri concernenti decori settecenteschi. Si tratta de la lettura’ al microscopio ottico di preparati allestiti in sezione lucida trasversale:

Descrizione fornita insieme al campione: _“*Fondo fregi*”._

Est-ce que *Fondo Fregi* signifie “fond décoré” ? 
Merci d’avance à tous

Indrid Cold


----------



## matoupaschat

En réfléchissant un peu plus sur ta question, je pense que par "fondo fregi" il faut entendre "le fond de la frise" ou plus simplement le fond ou l'arrière-plan. Le terme à utiliser dépend du contexte exact de tes "decori settecenteschi".
Ciao!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bonjour, Indrid et bisous pour toi, Matou!  

Je sui d'accord avec toi, Matou: il pourrait bien sûr s'agisser des "fonds des frises" (la base (matériel/matière) sur laquelle les frises ont été réalisées ... mais il nous faut plus de contexte. 

P.S.: Ça va bien, Matou?


----------



## Indrid Cold

Malheureusemnt, le document est un document inter-professionnel dans lequel tout le monde (sauf les outsiders) sait de quoi il s'agit. Les photos qui montrent le "fondo fregi" sont des photos "micro", donc des agrandissements d'une surface d'étude de la matière, d'environ 2cm2 - par conséquent indéchiffrables pour moi. Quoi qu'il en soit, il s'agit de décors mureaux qui ont été "déposés" de leur lieu d'origine afin d'êtres restaurés en atelier. Je pense donc que vous avez tous les deux raisons ! Merci infiniment (sinceramente) d'avoir eu la gentillesse de passer le temps sur ce problème; vous m'avez donné un sacré coup de main.
A presto

Indrid


----------



## Anja.Ann

Pas de problème, Indrid!  Au contraire, merci à toi pour tes précisions!


----------



## matoupaschat

En français, si ce "fondo fregi" est ce qui est resté au mur après que les décors ont été enlevés, on parlera du "support" ou de la "surface de support", enfin je pense bien.

@ Anja: Ciao, cara, tutto bene, grazie. E per te, come va? Il padre? 
---Baci ed abbracci


----------



## Indrid Cold

Merci Matoupaschat; mais je ne crois pas. Je pense qu'il s'agit du "fond" de la frise dans le sens de l'arrière plan sur lequel les motifs on été peint - car c'est ça qui est en train d'être restauré en atelier, loin de la surface de support originale.
Grazie 

Indrid


----------

